# Diesel Strength Challenge 10 Goblet Squats with 50% of Your Bodyweight



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I had one week to prep for this...lol

They will announce the winner later on tonight.

winger (me) doing 10 goblet squats with 110 lb db weighing in at 220 lbs.

Click http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzsbWXxBR_Q.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, winger you are one handsome man:lol:

Who is narrating that?

That dude has a hot sexy voice.


----------



## MongolianCuuunt (Jan 14, 2011)

WOW


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

is that impressive ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i don't get it?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Give it a try and tell me how easy it is.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol you ever front squatted ?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good stuff Winger


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Thats one of them "looked easy till you try it" lifts.


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

impressive mate good job


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Thanks guys. It didn't seem that tough. I was more worried about getting the DB up. Lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

are those tits morphed or are they really that big ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so its hold a db half your body weight like your gonna drink from it lol then squat it 10 times ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

uhan said:


> so its hold a db half your body weight like your gonna drink from it lol then squat it 10 times ?


Yah, but the only thing to drink is your ego............Dont drop one on your toe either, it makes a boo boo.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I would like someone else to try it as well.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

winger said:


> I would like someone else to try it as well.


Is it some kind of online challenge?


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

nice work gonna try ill probably die while doing


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MarkFranco said:


> Is it some kind of online challenge?


Yes. The challenge ended yesterday. Here is the website. Click here.

I belong to so many of these websites you have no idea, but if you rummage through all the B.S. each and every one of the sites have some good stuff.

For instance, that guy (Smitty) has some really good mobility stuff that is very impressive.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

moby1991 said:


> nice work gonna try ill probably die while doing


You will do fine, unless your 500 lbs and cant find a 250 lb db..lol

Yea give it a go and let me see how you get on, with the weights that is...lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but has anybody else tried this. I tried this at home with a 47.5kg dumbell which is about 105lbs and did 10 reps and was going deeper than they guy in the video and found it quite easy. Am I missing something? I'm a little over 14 stone and strong compared to an average person but nothing special compared to some on this forum. What's all the fuss about?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job. I never said it was hard. It was just a challenge from some other site.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Not done it with a DB, but have done 10 reps holding a 160kg stone at chest height - does that count?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure if it's cause I watched it without sound but you made it look too easy

I have to try this, although 35kg doesn't sound too heavy lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

MattGriff said:


> Not done it with a DB, but have done 10 reps holding a 160kg stone at chest height - does that count?


Impressive.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I think its probly designed to get fat people off the couch, not a tough strength challenge for seasoned gym goers! I picked my dog up and did 20.. Hes a fatty, about 45-50kg, im 96kg

And I dont do squats..

How about How many squats bodyweight can you do without stopping? Endurance challenge. Did 150 the other day and legs were jelly. could barely stand up, only thing that people will be put off by.. it takes ages !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

supermancss said:


> I think its probly designed to get fat people off the couch, not a tough strength challenge for seasoned gym goers! I picked my dog up and did 20.. Hes a fatty, about 45-50kg, im 96kg
> 
> And I dont do squats..
> 
> How about How many squats bodyweight can you do without stopping? Endurance challenge. Did 150 the other day and legs were jelly. could barely stand up, only thing that people will be put off by.. it takes ages !!


done 2 lots of 50 once, was tiring, boring and my legs did go jelly though


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

supermancss said:


> How about How many squats bodyweight can you do without stopping? Endurance challenge. Did 150 the other day and legs were jelly. could barely stand up, only thing that people will be put off by.. it takes ages !!


I might have to give this one a try, when I workout, many times I go between different machines like bench, and bent over rows supper-setting, then between those I do 10 rep body-weight squats.

At the end of the session, I get tired and fatigued.

I doubt I could do 150 reps, I am pretty sure I could do 50, but 150 would just take me down.

You said no rest right?


----------

